# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الهلال * الاتحاد

## حافظ النور

*تجرى الان مباراة العلال والاتحاد الليبى
على قناة الجزيرة 8
ان شاءالله تتحقق النتيجة الفى بالى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سلام ... الاتحاد بالاحمر...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يستحوذ علي الكورة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*محاولة تنظيم الصفوف في الهلال ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مباراة سريعة والاتحاد .. يحاول لعبات هوائية.
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر الفي بالي بالكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوون ضائع للاتحاد..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انطلاقة ومحاولات للاتحاد .. ضغط من الطرف اليمين .. في وسط الميدان
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قوون ضائع للاتحاد..
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الحكم الظالم ده .. الله قووون للاتحاد ضربه رأسية.. والاتحاد ينتفض ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ماهر الحناشي .. وصحوة جماهيرية للبيبية .. والحكم يوقف الكرة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وتستأنف وماهر .. الدفاع ويتدخل .. وهجمة مرتدة ..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

تجرى الان مباراة العلال والاتحاد الليبى
على قناة الجزيرة 8
ان شاءالله تتحقق النتيجة الفى بالى



آآآميييييييييييييييييين

  ماتكون ورطتنا بس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ساسا سا رايح سا ي .. تعادلية والدقيقة .. 18
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحكم ده عيان
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*فرصة ضائع للاتحاد .. والحارس يتدخل عمو المعز..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*..المباراة بيضاء .. وبطاقة صفراء ..تصويبه وبعيدة.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحكم ده داير يصل لي شنو
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*قالوا في ضربة جزاء صاح
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خطأ وضربه جزاء للهلال .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هيثم في التنفيذ ... وقووون
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الكورة واقفة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لسه ماشتوها تخمين ساي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

هيثم في التنفيذ ... وقووون



 
انت ياخوي الصورة دي بجيكم في الهند قبلنا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قووووووووووووون جلفوطي ... واستهلاك مبالغ للزمن والحكم يظلم التيحا ...
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بسم الله الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يعنى هسى قون ولا لا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*افريكانو سلام وتحايا .. رمضان كريم...
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كالعادة الراتب ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ضربة الجزاء لم تنفذ بعد .
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*فعلا قوون من ركلة جزاء 
هيثم مصطفى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لالا لسه ..قووووووووووووووووو ن وهيثم.
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الهلال متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

ضربة الجزاء لم تنفذ بعد .



اتنفذت قبيييييييل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

افريكانو سلام وتحايا .. رمضان كريم...



 
الله واكرم ياحبيب

بعدين قووووووووون دي جاريها كده مالك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المعز يسجد .. واحتجاج علي ضربة الجز اء .. 1للهليل صفر للتيحا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المعز يسقط ويرقد كالمعتاد
                        	*

----------


## najma

*خســــــــارة قون
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لسه الدقيقة 29 وينهض العم المعز.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*دى الدقيقه الكم؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غايتو جنس حالة بس نقول شنو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*التحامات بالجملة .ماهر دا عجيب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شكلهم بدرنو ولا الحاصل شنو 
اللهم ببركة هذا الشهر ننوم فرحانين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* الجلافيط  والحظ

مسلسل يتكرر دائماً
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الهلال يتخندق وعمو .. وانطلاقة وهجمات ومخالفة.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يوسف محمد الفطيسة .. قاعد ساي.
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ضربة الجزاء نفذت والهلال متقدم بهدف
وسيهزم التيحا كمان باكثر من هدف

حسب توقعي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خارج الملعب تماس .. ضغط اتحادي هجمة مرتدة .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يبحث عن ثغرة وضربة رأسية خارج الملعب.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ماهر يلعب بكل مهارة .. والهلال متخندق .. ويارب التعادل.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتو في الرمضان الشياطين مابربطوهم
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تصوبية سئية هجمة معاكسة .الهلال يقطع الكورة.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

ضربة الجزاء نفذت والهلال متقدم بهدف
وسيهزم التيحا كمان باكثر من هدف

حسب توقعي



عليك الله يا طوكراوى ما تتوقع لينا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غايتو جنس غايتو
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*احسن ماتتابعو المباراة دي 
لانو الهلال فائز فائز
وحيجيكم ضغظ وسكري ساي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اي بربطوهم .. تصوبية بعيدة .
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

احسن ماتتباعو المباراة دي 
لانو الهلال فائز فائز
وحيجيكم ضغظ وسكري ساي



 استهدى بالله يا عم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انطلاقة وصحوة الاتحاد ..
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

عليك الله يا طوكراوى ما تتوقع لينا



 زي مابقول حسن محجوب
النصيحة ليك يا الله الهلال نار منقد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد .. تاهه في نصف الملعب .. والهليل برضوا متخندق وحالف.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لقطه صعبه واندفاع بدني .. والحكم يتدخل .
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

استهدى بالله يا عم



 لا الله الا الله 
محمدا رسول الله

نفسي ان الاتحاد يهزم الهلال
ولكن الرياح اتت بما لا نشتهي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*العم المعز ينبرش .. دا كرهنا ..
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قالوا شهراً ماعندك فيه نفقة ماتعد ايامو 
لكن نعمل شنو  للشمار القاتلنا في الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*المعز حركاتو بقت ثابتة وقديمة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مهارات فردية .. وتضيع وهجمة مرتدة ثانية .. وهجمة مرتدة جلفوطي والله الهدف قوووووووووون ضائع في العارضة.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ناس ساسا طلعوا ماسهلين .. اب برمودا اخبارو شنووووو.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يضغط والخندقة مستمرة .. والهلال يلعب اجمل كرات.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة تلهلب وسمير عبود .. قووووووووون ضائع.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خمس دقائق والنتيجة تقدم جلافيط السودان
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة ف جناح الاتحاد ... والكورة تقارب علي الإنتها
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لو مارمضان كنــــــــــا قلنـــــــــــا ابوكدايس وكده

حمــــــــــــــــــام ميت
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*كروجر بعرف لي ناس سا سا سا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وانتهى الشوط الاول بفوز الهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حمــــــــــــام ميت

دراويش وقابلوا ليـــــــــــــهم مداح
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*إنتها الكورة تنتهي.. تألق هلالا ي وخليفة يبدع .. وهيثم ماشاء .. الهلال في الوسط منظبط .
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الاتحاد يضغط والخندقة مستمرة .. والهلال يلعب اجمل كرات.



تاني غايتو بس
                        	*

----------


## محمد العمده

*كم النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الهلال 1.. والاتحاد0
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

إنتها الكورة تنتهي.. تألق هلالا ي وخليفة يبدع .. وهيثم ماشاء .. الهلال في الوسط منظبط .



 
ياعثمــــــــــــــان حيرتنــــــــا معاك
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*يغلبو الاتحاد يغلبو برشلونة ماهمانا
المهم نغلبهم نحن
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياعثمــــــــــــــان حيرتنــــــــا معاك



كيف ... مافهمتك.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياعثمــــــــــــــان حيرتنــــــــا معاك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

يغلبو الاتحاد يغلبو برشلونة ماهمانا
المهم نغلبهم نحن



اهم حاجة عشان مايطلعوا في رأسنا ... نحنا عملنا ونحنا سوينا.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ناس الرياضية شغالين شغل .. بعد دا انشاء القو شي .. جنس هناي.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

كيف ... مافهمتك.



 
شايفك فرحـــــــــــــــان للجلافيط
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لكل المتواجد في هذا البوست 
رمضااااااااااان كريم
والشوط الثاني قرب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شايفك فرحـــــــــــــــان للجلافيط



انا اعوذ بالله 
انا والله اخر زول يفرح 
اطرانا بالخير انا افرح
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله أكــــــــرم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الصمت يسيطر عل بحاري وطارق
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*]







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

الله أكــــــــرم



نجمة
 سلام
وتحايا.. والشوط ال2اني يبدأ.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انطلاقة الاتحاد.. كرات تضيع.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الإرسال ينقطع بعض الشئ .. ضغط متواصل للاتحاد ... مراوغات.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الهليل يتخندق ... والاتحاد يضغط .. ومخالفه.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووووووووووووون ضإئع .. للاتحاد فرصة من ذهب.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يبحث عن ثغرة يصل بها الي قون عمو.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول احمد البشير .. والمدرب الاتحاد حأئر.
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لازم الهليل يتخندق حتى يضمن اول ثلاث نقاط في جيبه
فالمهم في المجموعات حصد النقاط
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كورة في العمق ... وكورة واحد والهليل يصمد .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يبحث ... والكورة في الدقيقة.13
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ماني سابول يتألق..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خطأ ل جلافيط السودان ..والحكم يشير مخالفة للاتحاد سوري.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووون الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون للاتحاد التعديل يأتي والحديث مع الحكم.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قون اخر للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هدف للجلافيط.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يارب .. الهزيمة ... للهليل وبشه دا طلع حكاية.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مافهمنا اي حاجة .. 70الدقيقة خروج العم.
                        	*

----------


## najma

*تاني جابوا قون ديل حكايتهم شنو الليلة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد يفقد التركيز ... والهليل لسه متقدم.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مهند يدخل وخروج علاء عصير.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انطلاقة التيحا .. والمعز يسيطر.
                        	*

----------


## محمد العمده

*حكاية غريبة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كره تاهه للاتحاد .. التركيز مطلوب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة خارج الملعب .. وفي انتفاضه هلالية . الهدف ضائع مدثر.
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*يعني تاني الهلال تقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ألخندقه مستمرة وهيثم قووووووووووووووووووووون صائع.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

يعني تاني الهلال تقدم بهدف



كل من توقعاتك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة 2للهليل واحد التيحا.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عشر دقائق فقط علي النهاية..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خروج الحارس انطلاقة ليبية .
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (16 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, مايقومابي, محمد العليقي, محي الدين طه أحمد, ashraf21, الاستاذ, الحارث, الغسينابي, اندرنا, Ehab M. Ali*, بحاري, mub25, najma, عثمان خالد عثمان, wadalhaja, طوكراوي
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

كل من توقعاتك



 هههههههههههه
ده الواقع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عمو قطع خلاص .. يارب الهزيمة يارب.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مدثر مقطوعة وانطلاقة التيحا ... خروج الحارس.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الهليل يضغط .. والتيحا يرجع.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكرة تستأنف والكورة ملعوبه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوووووووووووووووووووون ضائع .للتيحا.
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن مالنا هاردين فشفاشنا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول بيكو سيتي ... وتمريره سئية.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انا عارف...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دقائق وتنتهي المباراة ... وبشه يرقد 
الله لا قومك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*منصور البرك يدخل وخروج 
...
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحاصل شنو ياجماعة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاتحاد .. والهلال كلوا ورا دا شي ...قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ضائع الله يازغبيه .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله ياتيحا عبد الناصر يخرج ودخول منصور.
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غاينوجنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المباراة كانت مفتوحة .. والهلال يخندق.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تصويبه خارج الخشبات الثلاث.. غايتو جنس غايتو.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اربع دقائق وقت بدل ضائع .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفة وعمو .. فتر .. وغايتو جنس غايتو.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كورة صعبه ... وعمو انبرش الله لا قومك شوف الجلفوط الكبير.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*وانتهت المباراة بفوز الجلافيط 2/1
الله لا بارك فيهم

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة ستنتهي قريبا ... الكورة 2للجلافيط واحد للتيحا.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*إنتهت بفوز الجلافيط .. وبكره ننتظر الجاينا بكره اضانا بتنشرط نحنا ونحنا ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انتها الكورة 2 للجلافيط .. والتيحا يخذلنا .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاخ حافظ مشكووووووووووووووووووووور كتير
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تصبحووووووووووووووووووووون علي خير
وتصبحون علي وطن
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا ما تزعلو 
لسه الغريق قداااااااام ..!
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كجيتو التيحة  ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

كجيتو التيحة  ههههههههه



تاني ما تفتحو بوست لي الجلافيط ديل عشان المنتدى ما يتوسخ ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حااااااااضر سعادتك .. اي خدمة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تاني ما تفتحو بوست لي الجلافيط ديل عشان المنتدى ما يتوسخ ..



 هو انا الفتحتو ؟؟؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

حااااااااضر سعادتك .. اي خدمة



العفو يا ملك !!!!
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الشافني الصباح اخدت اورنيك وما مشيت الشغل ما كضب

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*شايف الجماعة عاملين زيطة وزمبريطة في شارعنا 
بالبوري
                        	*

----------


## najma

*خلااااااااص بدوا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الاخ حافظ مشكووووووووووووووووووووور كتير



مشكوووور انت يا حبيب انا قمت بفتح البوست فقط
وانت من قمت بالوصف التفصيلى
وانا والله لو كنت عارف الاتحاد دة بخزلنا لا كان فتحت بوست ولا يحزنون
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مشكوووور انت يا حبيب انا قمت بفتح البوست فقط
وانت من قمت بالوصف التفصيلى
وانا والله لو كنت عارف الاتحاد دة بخزلنا لا كان فتحت بوست ولا يحزنون



حافظ ياخوي

انت زول كوج

تاني بوستـــــــــات نهي هي هي
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*حظهم 
ليهم حق يفرحو
فيق منتصر خارج الارض
وضمن اول ثلاث نقاط وخارج الديار
يعني الثلاث نقاط في مباراة الاياب مضمونة
اضف لذلك ان هناك مبارتين داخل السودان مع اس فان والتاني مامتذكرو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حافظ ياخوي

انت زول كوج

تاني بوستـــــــــات نهي هي هي



انا برضو قلت كدة يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وما زال شبيبة القبائل يتقدم علي الاهلي المصري بهدف يتيم وباقي ربع ساعة علي نهاية المباراة

*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ههههههههههههه
حافظ ماتزعل انت ماكوج

لكن النتيجة متوقعة لو قارنا مابين الهلال والاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

 
لكن النتيجة متوقعة لو قارنا مابين الهلال والاتحاد



 مستوي الاداء الذي قدمه الاتحاد في مباراة الرد أمام الاهلي القاهري والتي خسرها لثلاثية نظيفة
كان أفضل من مستواه اليوم 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الأهلي يتعادل في الدقيقة 86 وتتوقف المباراة لبعض الاحداث ودخول الكثيرين لارض الملعب
ولكن الحكم ألغي الهدف المصري

*

----------


## Deimos

*إذاً الجلافيط إلي دوري الأربعة ... سبحان الله ... غايتو السنة دي مفاجآت غريبة في كرة القدم

فرنسا تخرج من الدور الأول في نهائي كأس العالم
مصر تهزم إيطاليا
صربيا تهزم ألمانيا
هولندا تقضي علي أحلام منتخب السامبا
الجلافيط يهزمون الزعيم بثنائية
المريخ يخرج علي يد فريق الجيش النيجري المغمور

ولسه ياما حنشوف
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إذاً الجلافيط إلي دوري الأربعة ... سبحان الله ... غايتو السنة دي مفاجآت غريبة في كرة القدم

فرنسا تخرج من الدور الأول في نهائي كأس العالم
مصر تهزم إيطاليا
صربيا تهزم ألمانيا
هولندا تقضي علي أحلام منتخب السامبا
الجلافيط يهزمون الزعيم بثنائية
المريخ يخرج علي يد فريق الجيش النيجري المغمور

ولسه ياما حنشوف



فعلا حاجة عجيبة في كرة القدم هذا العام
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*يا اخوانا هليفا الذي اصبح مصدر السخرية لمزمل ابوالقاسم بالامس كان موضوع إشادة لمعلق المباراة ، الم اقل لكم ان مزمل هو السبب الرئيسي في تضليل جمهور المريخ وتثبيط همة لاعبي المريخ  تجاه الهلال حتى ظنوا انهم يستطيعون الفوز عليهم باقل مجهود ، وهذا بدوره ساعد لاعبي الهلال على الإجادة لإسكات مزمل ابوالقاسم.يبدو عبد العزيز24 متأثر جدا بما يكتبه مزمل عن لاعبي الهلال.

نعم المريخ يتفوق على الهلال  في كل شيء ، لكن لاعبي الهلال يتفوقون بالحماس والغيرة التي افتقدها لاعبي المريخ في المباريات السابقة بسبب الدلال والتخمة التي يعيشونها.
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*خمو وصرو .. وارجوا الارياح من دبي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مشكوووور انت يا حبيب انا قمت بفتح البوست فقط
وانت من قمت بالوصف التفصيلى
وانا والله لو كنت عارف الاتحاد دة بخزلنا لا كان فتحت بوست ولا يحزنون



انا ذاتي جاي ب كل عزيمة
بس منتظر صفاره البداية 
كان جابوا قون 
الوقت داك قلت مامشكلة فورة لبن 
لكن خزلونا والواحد كان مساهر 
علي الفاضي .. لكن لسه في مفأجات انا حاسي حيترشوا رش السرور..
بقول انا ليك كلمة
وانشاء الله مغلوبين في امد رمان 
وغايتو جنس غايتو يالغسينابي .. تحياتي حافظ.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

خمو وصرو .. وارجوا الارياح من دبي



الله يكضب الشينة ‏..ياود شريف ‏..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إذاً الجلافيط إلي دوري الأربعة ... سبحان الله ... غايتو السنة دي مفاجآت غريبة في كرة القدم

فرنسا تخرج من الدور الأول في نهائي كأس العالم
مصر تهزم إيطاليا
صربيا تهزم ألمانيا
هولندا تقضي علي أحلام منتخب السامبا
الجلافيط يهزمون الزعيم بثنائية
المريخ يخرج علي يد فريق الجيش النيجري المغمور

ولسه ياما حنشوف



حكم .. لسه يا مافي الجراب حاوي ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إذاً الجلافيط إلي دوري الأربعة ... سبحان الله ... غايتو السنة دي مفاجآت غريبة في كرة القدم

فرنسا تخرج من الدور الأول في نهائي كأس العالم
مصر تهزم إيطاليا
صربيا تهزم ألمانيا
هولندا تقضي علي أحلام منتخب السامبا
الجلافيط يهزمون الزعيم بثنائية
المريخ يخرج علي يد فريق الجيش النيجري المغمور

ولسه ياما حنشوف



حكم .. لسه يا مافي الجراب يا حاوي .. :1 (24):
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

* السنة دي شايف الجلافيط شادين حيلم شديد . . . و الله لو جابوا الكاس إلا نشوف لينا بلد تاني . . . ديل بصفرهم الكبير دا ما مريحين إقوموا يجيبوا كاس ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله اتخارجت بدري انا في الواحد المغصة كاتلاني كمان الثاني كان رحت فيها من ارتفاع الضغط والمصران الاعور 
لامبروك ولا حاجة ان شاء الله الفوز دا ماتضوقه  تاني
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 السنة دي شايف الجلافيط شادين حيلم شديد . . . و الله لو جابوا الكاس إلا نشوف لينا بلد تاني . . . ديل بصفرهم الكبير دا ما مريحين إقوموا يجيبوا كاس ؟؟؟؟؟



انشاء الله مايجبوا  .. الإنشوف بلد تاني .. نقطة صفر جديد.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 السنة دي شايف الجلافيط شادين حيلم شديد . . . و الله لو جابوا الكاس إلا نشوف لينا بلد تاني . . . ديل بصفرهم الكبير دا ما مريحين إقوموا يجيبوا كاس ؟؟؟؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الحمد لله اتخارجت بدري انا في الواحد المغصة كاتلاني كمان الثاني كان رحت فيها من ارتفاع الضغط والمصران الاعور 
لامبروك ولا حاجة ان شاء الله الفوز دا ماتضوقه  تاني



آميييييييييييين يارب .. بي بركة رمضان.
                        	*

----------

